# Thousands Attend Darbar-E-Khalsa For 364 Gurupurab Of Guru Gobind Singh



## spnadmin (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 31, 2009

DIAMOND BAR, CA – International Institute of Gurmat Studies (IIGS) organized the  343rd birthday celebrations of Guru Gobind Singh here at Diamond Bar High School on Dec. 25. This special congregation ‘Darbar-e-Khalsa’ celebrates the Gurpurab every year on this day since last 24 years. 

The day- long program began at 6.30am with the melodious singing of Aasa Di Vaar by the Akhand Keertani Jatha of Los Angeles. Talented children groups from Gurdwara Buena Park, Walnut, Riverside, Alhambra, Valley Sikh Temple, Khalsa Care Foundation, Bhai Mardana Academy, GRD Ashram, Ujjal Didar Singh Foundation and IIGS Youth group  recited Keertan. Women Jathas from Gurdwara W. Covina and Bhai Mardana Institute recited Keertan as well.

Several Los Angeles-based Raagis took their turn. Bhai Mohinder Singh (Gurdwara Apple Valley), Bhai Bhupinder Singh (Gurdwara Alhambra), Bhai Parnam Singh (Gurdwara Santa Ana), Kirtan Singh (Guru Ram Dass Ashram Los Angeles), Bhai Attar Singh (Valley Sikh Temple) Bhai Gurdeep Singh Sucha Singh (Gurdwara Lankershim), Bhai Anantvir Singh (Gurdwara River(Gurdwara Riverside) and Bhai Sohan Singh Rasia, formerly of Gurdwara Sees Ganj, Delhi, recited divine Keertan. Bhai Hardev Singh recited a touching poem on Guru Sahib’s life. Raagi Jatha visiting from India, Bhai Gurvinder Singh Gurdeep Singh Kashmir Waale also recited Keertan in their melodious voice.

Simran Kaur Khalsa presented the report of ‘Parliament of World Religions” recently held at Melbourne, Australia. She said Climate change was the subject of central importance at this year’s Parliament as reflected by the theme ‘Healing the Earth with Care and Concern.’

As the day passed on, the sea of humanity swelled and every inch of the school grounds becomes populated with devotees who had come from distant towns, counties and states  to celebrate their beloved Guru’s life and teachings. Diwan hall, where the congregation was held, was beautifully lit and tastefully decorated. Outside the hall, the entire area was giving festive looks with people in their colorful turbans, chunis and scarves mingling joyfully.

Capt. Harbhajan Singh, the founder of IIGS while addressing the large congregation congratulated the Sangat on the occasion and asked everyone to participate in the coming census 2010 and to write Punjabi/ Sikh in the form against appropriate question of Race.

The awards ceremony was held and IIGS honored the heroes amongst the Sikhs. The ceremony was emceed by Jessi Kaur, an eminent writer. Her books, ‘The Royal Falcon’ and ‘Dear Takuya, letters of a Sikh Boy’ have been very popular among the community. Award ceremony was handeled by Arvinder Singh.

Firstly, it was Onkar Singh from Mohali, Punjab, who is 27 years old Gatkha (Sikh Martial Art) expert, environmentalist and self-less worker who was recognized. He was conferred upon ‘Darbar-e-Khalsa International Gatka Award’ for promoting Sikh Martial Arts.

‘Darbar-e-Khalsa International Dashmesh Award’ was bestowed upon Sukhdev Singh and Jaswinder Kaur of Kaulalampur, Malaysia, for preaching and promoting Sikh religion. The couple has been doing self-less service for the cause of humanity since past few decades. They have developed innovative techniques to spread message of Sikhism among the masses. ‘Angels of Hope’ is an off-shoot of their organization and their volunteers visit different hospitals to do volunteer work for the needy in Malaysia. Through their other project ‘Wheels for Peace’, they visit remote places in Malaysia and do Keertan sewa.  They also distribute food packets to the needy and homeless  on the streets of Malaysia. In the absence of Jaswinder Kaur, the award was received by Manjit Singh of Malaysia, the brother of Sukhdev Singh.

In his acceptance speech, Sukhdev Singh said he has no words to express his gratitude towards Sangat of Los Angeles. He urged every one to find something to do for the society and to attach some mission with each Gurdwara.

Gurpreet Kaur and Harmala Kaur with Ranjit Singh on the tabla led the IGS Kirtani Jatha off over 20 singers. It was a feast for the soul for everyone present.

The day long program concluded with the 30 minute joint performance by five Raagi Jathas of Southland, namely, Bhai Raghbir Singh Banga (Gurdwara Walnut), Bhai Jaswant Singh Zira Waale, Bhai Randhir Singh (Gurdwara Buena Park), Bhai Sobha Singh (Gurdwara Norco) and Bhai Gurvinder Singh Paras (Gurdwara Raseda).

The program was conducted by Sarabdayal Singh.

On conclusion, Guru Granth Sahib was carried out in a golden palki adorned with pearls and beads. Everyone chants “Waheguru, Waheguru” to the beat of the nagara. An impressive gatkha performance by the youth leads the procession that makes its way to a helicopter specially chartered to fly the Guru Granth Sahib back. Thousands send off their revered Guru with thunderous jaikaras.

During the day, hundreds of people patiently stood in long lines to get some hot breakfast of Chholey Bhatoorey, samosas, sweets and hot tea. Around noon Langar was served to the sangat.

The open- air Bazaar was beautifully set up as usual by vendors selling religious artifacts, books, jewelry, audio-videos, paintings, pictures and clothes.

Gurinder Kaur and Sumeet Kaur took care of the decorations with the help of Manjit Singh of “Manjit flowers”. Maninder Singh, Gurkirpal Singh, Arvinder Singh, Ranjit Singh, Harsimran Singh and families played a key role in the decorations. Karah Parshaad Deg was provided by Gurdwara Raseda. Chholey Pathure sewa was carried out by Bhai Manjit Singh and Jatha. Sewa of Cha Pakouras was done by JP Singh, Shingara Singh and Jasmeet Singh. Langar was catered by Satpal Singh of Diamond Palace Cuisine of India. Langar distribution was coordinated by Baljit Singh and Kush Singh. Vendor coordination was by Amarjyot Singh. Shoe Sewa was carried out by Divraj Singh, Girijesh Singh and family. Harvinder Singh and Tejinder Singh looked after all the eating arrangements and upkeep of the area. Over all coordination of the event was carried out by Sarabdayal Singh. He and Kaviraj Singh assisted by Gurpreet Kaur Preeti, Geetika Kaur, Taranamol Kaur, Prabhneet Kaur and Ramneek Kaur managed the stage coordination. 
http://www.indiajournal.com/pages/event.php?id=9466


----------

